# Steamech traction engine



## tmuir (Nov 21, 2008)

At the moment I don't have the skills or all the equipment to make this but recently Steamech wanted to free up some cash so he was selling some of his castings at his cost and so for $120 NZ plus $40 NZ postage I couldn't resist buying them and I'm very pleased with the quality of the castings.

















For those not familiar with his stuff here is his website.

http://www.steamech.com/

I don't plan to do anything with these for a year or two until I've had a bit more practice at machining.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 21, 2008)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> $120 NZ plus $40 NZ postage I couldn't resist buying them and I'm very pleased with the quality of the castings.



tmuir,

Great looking castings at a great looking price.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice is that a complete casting set? and did you get the prints to go along with it? I can see you will need some bar stock to fill things out.
Tin


----------



## tmuir (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes it was a complete set of castings, the sheet metal work and some laser cut parts with an electronic copy of the 25 sheets of plans which I have since printed out and laminated at work. ;D

When they turned up I was surprised at the weight of it all with that parts all weighing in at around 3.2 Kg.


----------



## metal mite (Nov 21, 2008)

Tmuir,

Yes, that's a nice looking kit.

The laser, and water jet machining in common usage today
really makes for fine looking work.

It's a shame it dosen't have a proper locomotive type boiler though!

Is it fired by alcohol or the tablets?

Looks like a lathe with a milling slide and drill press will finish it off.

Good luck with your project!

Mite


----------



## tmuir (Nov 21, 2008)

It's made to be fired by tablet but when I finally get to making it I will be changing that to meths or butane.


----------



## xlchainsaw (Jan 6, 2009)

i think the castings look great . very nice


----------

